# what is client only rule in outlook



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

I created some rules for inbox items but it shows "client only rule" in bracket next to the rules name.

What does that mean?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

It means that rule is applied only at the client end (your end) and doesn't affect anything at the server end. The 'client' means your email application, which in your case is Outlook.


----------



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you. Does that mean the email received is saved in my computer not in server? Can I see the email in web mail?


----------

